# USB-Stick unter Kernel 2.6.10 (Debian)



## joantispam (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Debian-System (Kernel 2.6.10). Beim einstecken eines beliebigen USB-Sticks erscheinen folgende (Fehler-) *Meldungen am Prompt*:
_Oct 18 20:00:02 Server syslogd 1.4.1#17: restart (remote reception).
 Oct 18 20:25:54 Server -- MARK -- 
 Oct 18 20:45:54 Server -- MARK -- 
 Oct 18 20:59:59 Server kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup
 Oct 18 21:00:00 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8
 Oct 18 21:00:00 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9
 Oct 18 21:00:02 Server syslogd 1.4.1#17: restart (remote reception).
 Oct 18 21:01:48 Server kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup
 Oct 18 21:01:49 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10
 Oct 18 21:01:49 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11
 Oct 18 21:06:29 Server kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup
 Oct 18 21:06:29 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 12
 Oct 18 21:06:30 Server kernel: usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 13​_Bei ein gestecktem stick meldet *fdisk -l*:
_Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
 Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
 /dev/hda1               1           5       40131    6  FAT16
 /dev/hda2   *           6         822     6562552+  83  Linux
 /dev/hda3             823       19457   149685637+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
 /dev/hda5             823         898      610438+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
 /dev/hda6             899        1894     8000338+  83  Linux
 /dev/hda7            1895        4165    18241776   83  Linux
 /dev/hda8            4166       19457   122832958+  83  Linux​_
Das Ergebnis von *modprobe -l* habe ich wegen seiner Länge -  trotzt Kürzung um eindeutig in diesem Zusammenhang unwichtige Module - als Anhang beigefügt.

Für jeden hilfreichen Tipp dankbar ist
Jochen aus der Stadt der Cebit


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Oktober 2007)

Der USB-Stick wird zwar erkannt, also die blosse Tatsache dass ein neues USB-Device eingesteckt wurde, aber das scheint es auch gewesen zu sein.
Normalerweise solltest Du auch eine Meldung sehen dass ein neues SCSI-Device existiert, z.B. sda oder aehnlich.

Was mir bei einem schnellen Blick durch Deinen modprobe-Output aufgefallen ist ist dass scheinbar das Modul fuer USB MassStorage-Devices fehlt (oder ich bei Modulnamen falsch liege).
Was Du meiner Meinung nach fuer USB-Storage-Devices brauchst duerfte folgendes sein:
SCSI Generic
SCSI Disk
USB Mass Storage

Wie die Module genau heissen weiss ich nicht, das sollte sich aber herausfinden lassen.
Zusaetzlich die Frage: Welches Debian hast Du laufen?
2.6.10 ist meiner Meinung nach ungewoehnlich. Debian 3.1 hatte per Default 2.4.irgendwas, konnte aber auch 2.6.8 nutzen.
Debian 4.0 hat 2.6.irgendwasgroesser10, auf jeden Fall nicht .10.

Hast Du den Kernel selbst gebaut?


----------



## joantispam (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Dennis,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort! War bis vor kurzem auf Achse.
Das Kernel gehört zum Projekt c't-Server des Heise-Verlages.
Die gesuchten Module habe ich bei mir nicht gefunden, in welchem Paket sind sie den versteckt?

Jochen aus der Stadt der CeBIT


----------

